# Best plastic pipe for cold water supply?



## davehall (Jan 2, 2006)

I'm replacing the cold water distribution pipe inside the basement. The old pipe was PVC schedule 80 (1 1/4). It was shattered all the way to the tank, approximatley 25 ft away. Frozen I think. I'm thinking maybe going with 1'' pEX or CPVC from the wall to the tank and up to the existing steel pipe. 

Which type is best and where to get it?

thanks


----------



## threaderman (Nov 15, 2007)

I would run type L copper in my home.Pex,cpvc and wirsbo are also all good products.Wirsbo is the most forgiving as far as expansion and contraction is concerned .All require special tools except the cpvc.I would not get the material at a DIY store.Any plumbing house would be fine.


----------



## KOKO282 (Nov 4, 2007)

'K' or 'L' copper will be the best choice. 1 1/4" copper pipes are expensive, 1" will do the same job if you have less than 5 toilets in your house.
koko


----------



## davehall (Jan 2, 2006)

:thumbsup:Thanks,guys. As this is a "flip house" I think copper is a bit much.  Gotta make some money!


----------



## BigMikeB (Aug 1, 2007)

davehall said:


> :thumbsup:Thanks,guys. As this is a "flip house" I think copper is a bit much.  Gotta make some money!


so be cheap and use cpvc and hope it dont happen again.


----------



## kyle181 (Oct 6, 2007)

chicka chicka what


----------



## Herk (Aug 1, 2007)

So you're a general contractor making money replacing water lines in a house you don't own. I think we have a name for people who do that . . .


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 1, 2006)

Wait for it.........................a little longer......................come on, spit it out already!


----------

